# Cape Cod-Brewster Green  update,other Cape resorts and things to do!



## pcgirl54 (Sep 1, 2008)

A couple of Tuggers have posted about trades to Cape Cod resorts for themselves or extended older relatives. So I decided to check a couple of places out while on the Cape since this is the summer of staying closer to home. My goal has been to explore places in our home state that we have not visited before so for those who plan on visiting Cape Cod I hope this helps you.

Attn: Moderator- I would want this added somewhere on review section if you see fit but I don't know where to best add it. I just posted a review of Club of Cape Cod but this would not be the proper spot IMHO.

We stopped by our home resort,Brewster Green, Labor Day weekend to check on the refurb in process. In 2008 there was just a small 1 time SA. The last one was more than 5 years ago. So there have been 2 refurbs since I bought in 1994.  I would ask the resort if your unit has been refurbed yet.

We met the caretaker of the property Dave while touring unit 19E.  37 in" flat screen TVs are being installed in the near future-new kitchen cabinets along with appliances,carpet and furnishings as needed. Lynanne and Lilac are the other streets. Our unit just had the bathroom done as the older ones had brown jacuzzi tubs. In the past we stayed in a 1bd on Lilac that I did not care for. Most are 2-3 bd units. The 3 bd have garages.

Units have a fireplaced LR,nice patio and indoor/outdoor pool and this is near the CC bike trails. The unit we saw 19E ,a 3bd townhome is in Cherrywood Circle. Upstairs are two bedrooms with twin beds in each and the master was downstairs. Maple looking cabinets but it may have been another hardwood.

This just reinforced the fact that I am glad to have bought there.

We stayed at another VRI resort this weekend for the first time,The Club of Cape Cod in Dennisport ,which I would not recommend to anyone at all. It is a 1 star by far and the lowest resort I have ever stayed in. Pros are the most friendly staff and the resort is a ten minute walk to the beach. Club of CC has wifi in the area. I just wrote a review so I will stop here.

Last Labor Day I wrote a review on Cove at Yarmouth.

We also stopped by Cape Holiday Estates in Mashpee and drove by Sea Mist in Mashpee. Cape Cod Holiday Estates is also in the early stages of a refurb. There are 33 free standing homes in a beautiful pine grove circular setting 1/4 mile past New Seabury of CC and 2 miles from the beach. Lawns have a sprinkler system and are a nice green color.

CCHE does not have wifi or internet access yet but it is being discussed. There is a computer in the lobby or clubhouse. Nice indoor pool,play area and tennis courts. The staff was very friendly and  let us preview unit 13 which has just been redone. From the kitchen you would be able to see the fireplaced living room that borders the family room. The family room has sleeper couch and a decent pleated divider that recesses in the wall for privacy. Furnishing were very tasteful throughout. There are skylights and cathedral ceilings so it feels very airy inside. So you could fit a lot of people in this 2 bd 2 bath home because of the openness. Patios have Weber grills.

Very roomy Masterbath has a nice jacuzzi tub and free standing shower with shelves for towels. Twin beds in the second bedroom. There are stacking washers and dryers being installed in the units.


 Near the Mashpee rotary(roundabout) in the other direction is Mashpee Commons Shoppes and across from Mashpee Commons is my favorite grocer called Roche Brothers that has terrific meats.  There are restaurants in the area of the rotary and also at Mashpee Commons. Beside Roche Brothers there is a Stop N Shop and a Cinema in the little plazas. 


 There is a very small shopping area within New Seabury of Cape Cod down Great Neck Rd South which has a place called Bob's that has a giant Lobster Roll for the steep cost of $25.00 . I never spend that much for a Lobster roll but after seeing the photo on the web I just had to try one so DH and I split one and it was heaven indeed. Much too far to drive too unless you are right in the area. http://popponessetmarketplace.com/cafeseateries.html

New Seabury is an exclusive area of 13 small villages that consist of waterfront homes and condos. I had never been here either.

We did not care for the SeaMist setting which is on the same road at CC Holiday Estates.  

In the future I am intend to check out Falmouth resorts. Owned for a long time yet never checked out most TS resorts on the Cape. 

Falmouth Center is a nice walking around town with shops on the main street.

Eateries to try Mid Cape: All about ice cream is the famous Sundae School on Lower County Rd ,Dennisport. There are 2 other Cape locations. This past weekend this was highlighted on the Travel Channel with Samantha Brown as posted in the ice cream parlor. Giant banana spits,old fashioned sundaes and frappes. Very yummy indeed! http://www.sundaeschoolicecream.com/About_Us.asp

Clancy's on Cape Cod -two locations-very busy and a long wait but good food. We ate at the Dennisport location. Plan 1 hr wait in the summer. http://www.clancysfishnchips.com/

Kreme and Cone-two locations. We ate at the one on Rt 28 Dennisport. Order and then the waitress will bring the food to your table. No tipping needed. Great place for families ,large menu and seafood selection plus soft serve ice cream. Very reasonable prices. 

A must stop is Chatham Village, Chatham,MA. Nice shops that continue down Main Street for quite a bit. At the end of Main St is Shore Drive,to the left is the famous Chatham Bars Inn. Very elegant place and what a view. http://www.chathambarsinn.com/photos.html

To the right on Main Street is Shore drive toward the Lighthouse with one of the nicest Cape beaches I have seen. Steps lead to the clean clear water and wide soft sandy beaches. Limited parking at the beach for 30 minutes. There must be longer term parking nearby. There are seal watches to Monomoy Island past the lighthouse area down Morris Rd at the Marina called Outback Adventures and others in the area. http://www.mychatham.com/chathamlight.html

Helpful Hint: We found the Bourne Bridge not as congested at the Sagamore Bridge so you may want to re route a bit if nearby and see if that works for you. You need to be on the road before 9 am to avoid those terrible summer traffic jams headed home from the Cape.

If in Wareham area this is a great place to eat on Rt 6 but don't go way out of the way just to eat here. They have a seafood platter for two that is not on the menu. You need to ask. http://www.lindseysfamilyrestaurant.com

Enjoy!


----------



## Craig (Sep 2, 2008)

*Cape Cod resorts*

Thanks so much for your reviews! I also own at Brewster Green and think these are the best timeshare condos on the Cape as far as spaciousness, comfort, amenities at the resort, and location on the Cape.

I have also stayed at Sea Mist, and liked the pool areas. We had stayed in a 1 BR so the unit seemed small. But our kids loved the pools. We couldn't believe the development of malls and shopping areas in the area of Mashpee since our last stay. Way too much commercialism. They should have left it alone. Brewster Green is still very residential.

The Cove at Yarmouth units are very small. We are spoiled by BG, but these units really are small, and no kitchens! And you are right on Rt 28...I'd rather be further away.

We love the location and amenities at Sandcastle in PTown. In fact, we just bought an oceanfront studio there on Columbus Day weekend. These units are small but have cooking facilities. You can't beat the proximity to PTown, without being in the thick of it. Nice indoor and outdoor pools, and of course the Bayside beach with wonderful views of PTown at night.

We also own at and love Colonial Acres Cottages in West Yarmouth. Really nice spot about a mile from Rt 28, and a very short walk to Lewis Bay Beach. Excellent choice for families. They have an indoor pool where the roof retracts in warm weather. Another of our favorite timeshares on the Cape. 

We have stayed at Mariner Point in Falmouth in a studio many years ago. Very small unit, but the small beach was right across the street. Nice views from the resort and outdoor pool.  We too would like to go back to Falmouth, in the off season, and try the Beachside resort on a getaway. Falmouth is a very nice seaside walking community.

If you can travel to Cape Cod outside of summer, September and October are the best months in my opinion!


----------



## e.bram (Sep 2, 2008)

Just got back from Surfside Resort in Falmouth. We stayed in a 2 br. oceanfront unit(all rooms had a balcony facing the ocean). Full kitchen and indoor and outdoor pools as well as a private beach. Check it out.


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the info.  We are looking at going to the cape next summer, if we are lucky enough!


----------



## massvacationer (Sep 5, 2008)

I was on the Cape a couple of weeks ago, staying in the Falmouth area, and I took a drive through the Briarwood Resort in Falmouth.

The townhouses themselves looked pretty nice, like residential condo-townhouses,  I believe they were originally intended to be full ownership condos.  It looked like they had put up some new white stockade privacy fences around he units' patios.  

The landscaping was not in real appealing shape. Very dry etc.  And, the complexe's road and driveways need to be repaved.  

it looked okay, but Briarwood just didn't grab me as a place that I'd like to spend a whole week.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 5, 2008)

We own at Briarwood and the units are very large, clean, and comfortable. Each townhouse has a full eat-in kitchen, well equipped, plus its own private patio (that's the white fences) with its own grill and picnic table. There's a tennis court, children's playground with play sand, and a small outdoor pool. I'm surprised the grounds looked tired, because we thought they looked pretty spiffy last summer. 

It's not on the beach, but it's within a ten-minute drive of seven or eight nice ones. We find it a very pleasant place to stay.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 6, 2008)

There are actually 3 Clancy's restaurants, 2 in Dennis and one in Yarmouth(next door to the Cove). The fish and chips are different at each one, but they are all quite good and despite trying them all-I still haven't made up my mind which is the best.


----------



## wickedawesome (Dec 14, 2008)

Tony, actually the Clancy's in Yarmouth closed a while ago. There is now a completely different restaurant in place. http://www.diparmarestaurant.com/
Based on the one experience I had in Clancy's in West Yarmouth I am not sad to see it go. The West Yarmouth Clancy's was not affiliated with the other two Clancy's in Dennis.


----------



## mike130 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm staying at Brewster Green right now.  Great time of the year!  No waits at the restaurants, plenty of parking at the beach.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 15, 2008)

Mike
If you get the chance see if the caretaker will show you the remodeled units if you are not occupying one. New kitchens and furniture. Really nice! Staff is very helpful so I do not think there would be an issue. Ask the front desk.


----------

